# android ImageButton



## PollerJava (20. Jul 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe momentan folgenden ImageButton: 

[XML]
<ImageButton
     android:layout_height="40px"
     android:layout_width="fill_parent"
     android:background="#cccccc"
     androidnClick="selfDestruct"
     android:src="@drawable/logoandrunnerde"
     android:scaleType="centerInside"/>
[/XML]

Mein Problem ist, dass das Image auf dem Button ziemlich verschwommen ist, da es größer dargestellt wird als es ist. 
Wie kann ich die Größe des Images auf dem Button steuern.
Besten Dank!!


----------



## PollerJava (21. Jul 2012)

Bzw. anders gefragt, wie würdet ihr so einen Balken oben machen mit einem Image: 

Google-Ergebnis für http://img.weather.weatherbug.com/images/tools/mobile/android-application.jpg


----------



## Network (21. Jul 2012)

Wie wäre es wenn du dem Bild einfach einen Rand hinzufügst? Und dann wird dein Bild auch "kleiner" dargestellt, bzw. in der richtigen Größe.

Nebenbei bedeutet Rand hinzufügen nicht, dass du das nächste Grafikprogramm öffnen sollst und dir einen Rand reinmalst. Wenn du die App auf verschiedenen Devices zum laufen bringen willst mit verschiedenen Bildschirmgrößen, dann musst du halt mit den von Adnroid bereitgestellten Klassen und den Werten der Bildschirmgröße, das Bild so bearbeiten zum Programmstart/Ränder hinzufügen, damit es in der Originalgröße vorhanden bleibt.
Wenn du das aber nur für dein eigenes Gerät machst... Mach den Rand mit irgendeinem Grafikprogramm.

Evt. gibt es auch irgendeinen Befehl, mit dem man einen inneren Rand auf dem Button erstellen kann... sowas müsste eig. auch machbar sein.

Last but not least gibt es noch sogenannte Vektorgrafiken, die, egal wie sehr man auch das Bild skaliert, nicht Pixelig oder verschwommen werden... Aber das lass mal 

Gruß
Net


----------



## PollerJava (22. Jul 2012)

Wie haben dies das eigentlich gemacht, genau sowas möcht ich eben auch machen - oben den Balken: 

App Store ? ?runtastic PRO GPS Coach für Laufen, Joggen und Fitnesstraining?


----------

